# Water Leakage into Front Passenger Footwell



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record*

today when I got into the Eos, there was water on the rubber mat in the passenger's side, as well as some slightly damp places on the carpet next to it.
The car seemed moist over the interior, so I am not sure if the driver's seat was slightly damp or if it was just because of the internal humidity.
There was heavy rain yesterday; the car was in the driveway and we did not enter it that day (so *no* rain was _tracked in_)
I have not seen leaks previously, but I _have seen condensation inside_.
This seems like it could be solved with Krytox, but I feel that VW/my dealer should be aware of the problem, so that if there is a bigger problem later, it will have been documented.
The service dept mentioned that *they had just changed some seals on another Eos*, so there might be something more than just a need for lubrication.
This will also give them a chance to do any non-critical updates indicated.
Mainly though, I wanted to go through official channels. They fix it = official VW service.
They are "booked-up" in Service, but said to bring it Weds., so it would be out of the rain on Thurs & Fri (when forecast heavy rain)
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (kghia)*

Check the roof section over the passanger and driver doors. Does the material on the arm that supports the sun roof feel wet or damp by any chance.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (mark_d_drake)*

it _may_ have been damp, but after a sunny day here, it now doesn't feel any different than the material around it.
I would say that there was a couple of tablespoons of water on the pass. rubber mat. Not a huge amount, but much more than the VW-permissible "drop or two".
I didn't see any fall from above, although when I got in a drop or two hit the driver's seat (not raining outside at all at that time). When I looked up for it I couldn't find the source. Then I noticed the water in between the treads on the rubber mat on passenger's side.
I was on the way to work, and didn't get much time to inspect the car, but I didn't find any drips from above. The car had not been driven nor opened the whole day before during the bad weather.
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (kghia)*

The reason I ask is I was forced to brake hard while on the freeway the other day after heavy rain. 2 Large drops of water fell on the passanger side mat at that point. When I checked that area of my car the material in that section was defintely damp. However I've not seen the problem again, despite more heavy rain and washing the car.



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:45 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_today when I got into the Eos, there was water on the rubber mat in the passenger's side, as well as some slightly damp places on the carpet next to it.

William:
My guess is that if you are finding water on or near the front passenger footwell, it is probably getting into the car somewhere along the passenger door seal, forward of the aft edge of the passenger door window (the front passenger window).
Based on my own experience gained from watching the Eos get a full lubrication at my VW dealership (this post: How to solve (or prevent) Eos Roof leaks), I suggest that you focus your attention on lubricating the front passenger door window seal, most especially the area that is 'hidden' just inboard of the exterior rear view mirror. You don't see this 'hidden' area when the passenger door is closed, but truth is, you need to lubricate the seals on both sides (car body and the car door) at that location. I have posted a picture below.
As for getting it documented on a work order in case the problem comes up again - I know what you are getting at, but I think it might be a bit premature to worry about that. If you were in the final year of a 4 year warranty, sure, that would make sense. But, you are in the first year of ownership. If it was my car, I wouldn't worry about it - I would just get a bottle of special lubricant and thoroughly lubricate all the seals.
You are certainly entitled to have this work carried out by the staff at your VW dealership, but, judging from your level of interest in the car, and your past activity in maintaining (restoring?) your classic cars, I think it would probably make far more sense if you just got the bottle of lubricant and did the lubrication yourself. That way, you would be assured of a 'perfect' job, and if you happened to miss a spot and it leaked later, you wouldn't have to go through all the angst of blaming the technician at the dealer - you could just add lubricant to the spot you missed, and then pat yourself on the back for a job well done.
In any case, I strongly recommend that you don't even dream of making any adjustments to the car or replacement of seals (your technician, or you) until you have thoroughly lubricated all the seals and exhausted every possible lubrication opportunity. Once you start replacing parts, you open the door for all sorts of headaches.
Michael
*For footwell leaks, pay special attention to these seals*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I have not seen leaks previously, but I _have seen condensation inside_.

Hi William:
Be careful about drawing conclusions based on the presence of condensation during the winter months. A couple of days ago, I parked my Phaeton outside overnight, and the next morning, I had a thick layer of hoar frost on the *inside *of every window of the car. I just about crapped when I saw it.
On further investigation, I found a wet towel in the trunk that I had used to dry the car off after it came out of an automatic car wash. The moisture contained in the towel had evaporated before the car cooled down, and as the car continued to cool down later that night (the glass windows cool down the fastest), all that humidity precipitated out onto the inside of the glass, then subsequently froze.
I was able to solve the problem (dry the cabin and trunk out) by parking the car inside my garage overnight with all the windows and the trunk left open. My garage is not heated, but the temperature in it is typically about 15°C (60° American) during the winter.
In your case, you might not find a wet towel, but water in the floor mats or footwells could easily be causing the same condensation problem. My bet is that the condensation has nothing at all to do with the Eos roof.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (PanEuropean)*

the condensation _could be_ from the same leak letting water into the footwell area -- I just mentioned it because, although I had not seen water before in other areas, the condensation implies water entry _somewhere_.
You are probably correct that the condensation was from the same place and doesn't indicate a 2nd leak. I just meant that it may have been the first sign of the same leak.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I just meant that it may have been the first sign of the same leak.

I hear what you are saying. As long as you don't have snow on the ground, and as long as you have not brought any water into the car as a result of rainy weather, stuff like that, then sure, condensation implies water entry, which could imply a leak. Problem is that during the winter months, the most common source of water entry into the car is snow and ice on the boots of the people who enter the car.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (PanEuropean)*

slight showers Weds., no problems
Thurs-Sat: It was wonderful weather, and the car was driven--dry inside
Then it became rainy Sunday, and I did not open nor enter the car during that time-- it stayed in driveway and we used the Passat.
Then it became good weather again today, with no puddles and a dry driveway. This morning was when I found the water in the passenger's footwell. Also, no passengers have been in the car.
and it hasn't been below freezing since the low of last Monday.
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:32 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (PanEuropean)*

The dealership ran water over my Eos, and couldn't find a leak.
They said that the next time it leaks, I should get inside and note where it is leaking (I wasn't in the Eos when it actually leaked last time).
I don't believe that they treated it in any manner.








So I guess it _really is up to me_ to prevent this problem from happening again. I have ordered official VW-Krytox, so hopefully that will fix it. (I just wish VW could deliver it in _fully working order to begin_)
Actually, I am kind of glad to not be without it-- I have really gotten to enjoy this VW (have to make sure I give my other VWs attention too this weekend, and not neglect anyone!!)
While they had it, they also applied a Required Vehicle Update-- not critical, but something that gets done while it is in the shop.
William


----------



## grubbygirl (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_today when I got into the Eos, there was water on the rubber mat in the passenger's side, as well as some slightly damp places on the carpet next to it.
The car seemed moist over the interior, so I am not sure if the driver's seat was slightly damp or if it was just because of the internal humidity.
There was heavy rain yesterday; the car was in the driveway and we did not enter it that day (so *no* rain was _tracked in_)
I have not seen leaks previously, but I _have seen condensation inside_.


I hate to say this but you have exactly the leak I had, and after 2 1/2 months at dealer, the seals being replaced twice, it was sent to the roof specialists to have the roof removed and reset plus other remedial works they could not fix it. I rejected the car and got a full refund as I only actually had it for 5 days before it went back to the dealer to try and repair


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (grubbygirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubbygirl* »_
I hate to say this but you have exactly the leak I had...

added by kghia- I'm going to need wood trim, so I can touch wood if you are going to say things like that








)
yeah, but you had that leak + OPTIONS








no, the reason I didn't have options I could add was apparently because I have the "Limited" Edition















they were happy to clean and WASH my car, vacuum the mats, etc on warranty.
They said & wrote that a tech sat in it for 20min with water running over it, and couldn't reproduce the problem. The Service Dept had suggested I bring it in since it would be raining today and tomorrow.








So it wasn't raining this morning, but started raining after I was at work, only lightly sprinkling by 2pm, and raining more steadily later.
When I came out after work at 6pm and got in on the driver's side, there was several tablespoons of water on the rubber mat (Again). This time I could tell that the rain had leaked down the door and over the sill near a seam, and onto the edge of the carpet and on the mat.
This spot was right were Michael suggested it probably was too.








It looks like water is coming in (now some on both sides) along that seal.
*I had to move the 1968 Beetle outside the garage, since it has seals that work, to make room for the Eos.*
I have a large and a small bottle of Krytox oil on order _already_, and I'm lucky that they found a bottle in stock they didn't know they had, but it is not here at this moment.
The dealership didn't find the leak







and wrote down that it was two teaspoons rather than several tablespoons (not really too important, unless it is _your_ carpet.)
but they also obviously didn't lubricate the seals to make sure or anything. Maybe they don't think that they should have to order it, but it seems like it would be under warranty for them, and would actually solve the (actual) problem.
What is the warranty on the roof not leaking?
It is supposed to rain tomorrow also.
(part of why the shop suggested I go ahead and bring it in on Weds even though they were busy














)
So the idea that this could be an "all-weather car" (in the mild seasons of NC) is looking more dubious. Hopefully the seals can be greased soon one way or the other.
William


_Modified by kghia at 6:59 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (kghia)*

William:
I'm sorry, but there is something I don't understand here, so let me make sure I have the facts correct:
*1)* Your car has a water leak.
*2)* Someone (me) has proposed a solution - lubricate the seals with the special lubricant, and pay very close attention to lubricating the seals in the area of the mirrors (illustrated above).
*3)* What you have written above implies that neither you nor the technicians at your VW dealership have lubricated the seals yet.
If this is the case, *WHY THE HECK ARE YOU POSTING ABOUT IT???* (Dammit, I *AM *shouting).
I mean, you know what the cause of the leak is (dry seals), you know what the fix is (lubricate the seals), why waste bandwidth and the time of others making posts like this before you go ahead and implement the proposed solution?








Forgive me if I have misunderstood something. In fact, I most sincerely hope I have misunderstood something, because I just can't make any sense of the above post if the three conditions I cited above are all true.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: roof leak, letting warranty service handle it so its on record (PanEuropean)*

well, I don't know why the technicians haven't lubricated it, I can't tell them what to do (only suggest)
I haven't lubricated the seals b/c I don't have the tools (the oil)
It is on backorder, but luckily a bottle was found and should be here next Thursday.
Mostly I was posting to confirm where you suggested it was leaking.
The solution (lubricate) is on its way. If I knew how to get the dealership to go ahead and do it for me and fix the leak on this new car, I would.
I didn't know that I had such a short time before it just started letting water inside, but now that it looks bad I am ordering the oil from available resources.
William


----------

